# Stocking my 75g (suggestions appreciated)



## Blendsbtm (Sep 10, 2010)

Well I've finally finished cycling and decorating my 75g! I am going to my LFS on tuesday to get my first batch of fish. Although I am fairly open to the final outcome of what my tank will consist of my initial purchase is going to most likely be electric yellows. On the tank stocking site I found an interesting setup that I liked and would like to hear some thoughts:
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Labidochromis caeruleus - 3
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" - 3
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Chewere"- 3
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Pseudotropheus socolofi - 3
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Labeotropheus fulleborni - 1:2
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Pseudotropheus saulosi - 1:2
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Synodontis multipunctatus - 6

Now my questions are regarding the numbers that are presented here. Say for example the labidochromic caerules (electric yellow) they recommend 3, and I assume its a 1m/2f ratio. I was interested in doing a higher female ratio count on my stocks and wanted to stock the breeds in a 1m/3f ratio. This would give me 24 cichlids with 6 catfish. Ofcourse, I'm not adding this all at once and will just be doing the Labs to start with but would that be too much for a 75 gallon? I will try to add pictures asap so anyone interested can see my tank. Thank you!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

That particular cookie cutter I think may not have high odds for success. Did you see any others you liked?

In a 75G I would not exceed four species of cichlids plus synos. And I would do m:f ratios no lower than 1m:4f.

I would also not combine two blue-barred fish in a tank (elongatus and saulosi).


----------



## Blendsbtm (Sep 10, 2010)

What about:

Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Labidochromis caeruleus - 1/4
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" - 1/4
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Pseudotropheus socolofi - 1/4
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Labeotropheus fulleborni - 1/4
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Pseudotropheus saulosi - 1/4
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Iodotropheus sprengerae 1/4

That gives me 30 fish total though, is that too much?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Blendsbtm said:


> What about:
> 
> Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Labidochromis caeruleus - 1/4
> Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" - 1/4
> ...


I agree that four species in a breeding setup should be the maximum. Given that, you have too many species and too many fish.


----------



## Blendsbtm (Sep 10, 2010)

So I bought some fish today! I bought 5 yellow labs. Downside of the whole situation, I bought them from petsmart, so I question the health of the fish but they seem to look fairly healthy. They were very cheap too, at 2.50 a piece. They are only about an inch big and the guy at petsmart is literally a retard, I'm not even kidding. He has no idea of anything and using my information I've learned about sexing I did my best to pick out 1 male and 4 female but I easily could have gotten a different ratio. Their is one definite male with a very dark black stripe on his back, egg spots on his fin, and a pointed dorsal fin. That being said, all of the fish seem to be typically schooling together around the tank which makes me think that they are mostly females? When will I be able to find out more accurately what my fish ratio is?


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

Blendsbtm said:


> So I bought some fish today! I bought 5 yellow labs. Downside of the whole situation, I bought them from petsmart, so I question the health of the fish but they seem to look fairly healthy. They were very cheap too, at 2.50 a piece. They are only about an inch big and the guy at petsmart is literally a retard, I'm not even kidding. He has no idea of anything and using my information I've learned about sexing I did my best to pick out 1 male and 4 female but I easily could have gotten a different ratio. Their is one definite male with a very dark black stripe on his back, egg spots on his fin, and a pointed dorsal fin. That being said, all of the fish seem to be typically schooling together around the tank which makes me think that they are mostly females? When will I be able to find out more accurately what my fish ratio is?


i would say at 2-2.5" revent them or when you see holding females. it will be hard to get 1m/4f from a group of 5 when they are at 1" mark. it easy to get that ratio with a group of 8+ imo.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Note that the dark black stripe, egg spots and schooling activity are not indicators of gender. I always just wait until the females hold and the males fight to the point I have to remove someone. Until then I just enjoy the fish.


----------



## Blendsbtm (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks a ton for the information guys/girls! I have been enoying the fish a lot, they seem to be doing well. I few more questions I have regarding the feeding and different breeds I can insert with the yellow labs I have. I have been looking at a lot of the hap species and find that I like the way a lot of them look. I want to get atleast 1 bigger fish to occupy the tank and was wondering if you can mix the haps with some of the mbuna's? Also, I read on some forums that you can feed your labs fresh vegetables so after grocery shopping for my weeks lunch I went into my fridge and ripped off a few pieces of lettuce, cleaned it, and dropped it into the tank. The fish were hesitant at first but within an hour they all seemed to investigate and begin picking away at the vegetation. Is this safe to feed my fish even at a young age? Also, I noticed one of the fish much more interested in the lettuce then the rest and I decided to take it out in fear he would eat the whole thing and kill himself! Is this something I should be worried about or can I just leave it in there and let them pick at it as they please?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Blendsbtm said:


> I want to get at least 1 bigger fish to occupy the tank and was wondering if you can mix the haps with some of the mbuna's?


Haps can mix with yellow labs because labs are the most peaceful mbuna, but in general haps can be like peacocks where they don't make the ideal mix. Also you don't want to go too large in a 75G. Maybe 7"?

You would probably not want to combine mbuna like socolofi and fuelleborni with haps for example.



Blendsbtm said:


> can I just leave it in there and let them pick at it as they please?


Veges rot and decomp starts in 10 hours. Be sure to remove all bits and pieces within 10 hours of adding the item. Other than that the fish are fine eating as much as they want. You will just have more poop to vacuum. :lol:


----------



## Blendsbtm (Sep 10, 2010)

Good to know about the lettuce! I think I will try it out once a week as a treat and see if they may like some other vegetation such as zucchini.

I think I have made a decision on the other species I would like to set my tank up with.

Labidochromis caerules (electric yellow)
Iodotropheus spregerae (rusty)
pseudotropheus acei (yellow tail acei)

And for my last fish, like I was saying I wanted a bigger species and I really like the white look so I was thinking of:

Metriaclima caellainos (cobalt zebra)

What do you think?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's a good mix, but note two things. The acei are bigger than the callainos. And if you really want white, the callainos have a white morph but it would be called "pearl" or "ice white" rather than "cobalt".


----------



## Blendsbtm (Sep 10, 2010)

Ok well looking at a online fish store I found the rusties as well as a different breed to replace the metriaclima....

Would a Metriaclima Greshakei be ok in that tank?

Also instead of the acei what would be a fish that has nice blue color and horizontal stripe pattern that could work as my 4th and final species in the tank? I want to have different coloration and patterns amongst all of the fish to reduce the aggression and possibility of cross breeding.

EDIT: On the cookie cutter page it recomends not getting two type of labidochromis. Why is this?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Two fish in the same genus can crossbreed.

So you are asking about this mix now?
1m:4f Labs
1m:4f Rusties
1m:4f Melanochromis cyaneohabdos (Maingano) for horizontal stripes
1m 4f Metriaclima greshakei

Sounds good. The greshakei females are drab FYI.


----------



## Blendsbtm (Sep 10, 2010)

What about doing just 1 male metriaclima greshakei, 1 male white top hara and a 1/5 pseudotopheus acei?

This would give me 6 of the 4 main species

Labs 
Rusties
Acei
??? still not sure of the 4th

As well as the two males of white top hara and metriaclima greshakei

This would give me 26 fish total

75 gallon tank.

Two marineland 70 gallon hob filters (140 gallons total)


----------



## Blendsbtm (Sep 10, 2010)

what about a peacock such as a 1/5 Aulonocara stuartgranti (Chiloelo) or Aulonocara Stuartgranti Ngara ''Flame Tail" as my 4th species?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The problem with single males if you also have females of any species in the tank is that you still need enough females to go with them to provide enough females in the tank to spread aggression. So even if you did not want hara or greshakei females, you would need 8 more among the labs/acei/rusties. Thus they still occupy a species slot.

Some people have success with peacocks and rusties. It's a more risky combination than peacocks/labs but can't hurt to try.

If variety is essential then consider all male.


----------



## Blendsbtm (Sep 10, 2010)

Well DJRansome you have literally been my savior and I really thank you for you help!

I have one last stocking question left for you (hopefully)

I have narrowed it down to what I believe will be my final setup

1/4 yellow labs
1/4 maingano
1/4 red zebra
1/4 ngra white tail acei

I am wondering if the coloration on the white tail and maingano will present a problem. I can stick to a yellow tail acei, I'm not particularly against them it's just the white tails and on sale for just as cheap and they really caught my eye.

Also, I may be adding 7 total of the last 4 species since I am buying them as juvies and to increase my chance at getting 4 femals. I do plan to restock what I can determine as being the extra males but when should I be trying to do this in regards to the aggresion levels getting too high and should I be specific with which males I will remove?

A thought I have in the back of my head to complete the female ratio if it does not turn out as planned is to wait for fry and raise them to a point where I can gender them and add them to my tank.

Suggestions on the whole situation greatly appreciated by anyone else as well!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Maingano have stripes and acei don't so they are different enough. Labs and red zebras crossbreed so don't save fry from those, and you may want a group of 5-6 synodontis multipunctatus to handle the fry.

I think we all use the "wait for fry" idea when possible. Factor into your plan that it could be a one-year wait from when the fighting starts and you need at least one fry set-up to raise them.

I remove males as they become a problem. As they become a problem I know because the sub-dom lurks under the surface or behind filter intakes or heaters. I usually remove the sub-dom because he is easier to catch. But if the dominant male is easily identifiable (biggest fish, marking, whatever) it works equally well to remove him.


----------



## Blendsbtm (Sep 10, 2010)

Ugh, I would like to keep my breeds so I guess the red zebras are out. I am ordering these fish from an online store and would like to just order it all from the one source so my resources are sort of limited.


----------



## Blendsbtm (Sep 10, 2010)

How about if I go with the yellow tail and instead of the red zebra I go Metriaclima fainzilberi (Lundu)? Also, what is the difference when it is describing temperament and conspecific temperament?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Another metriaclima would be fine, that one has drab females FYI. Conspecific aggression is between fish of the same species. So how much they fight among themselves, versus attack other species.


----------

